# Are Vicks Inhalers safe to use in pregnancy??



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Maz

How are you and the beautiful Lily Im loving the pic. Have you started planning her 2nd Birthday celebrations yet? I just cant believe how quickly the time has gone 

Anyway - a couple of quick questions if you dont mind? I've been through all your posts and could see that this one has been asked...sorry if it has...

I was just wondering if the Vicks Inhalers are safe to use in pregnancy? Ive been using Olbas Oil and Vicks Vapour rub but im that congested with a lovely virus that Megan and DH kindly passed on to me that they arent really helping. 

I was at the docs a couple of weeks ago and she prescribed some gaviscon for me. When i picked it up from the pharmacy i noticed that it said on the label to take as directed by your GP - its  just that she didnt specify how much and when to take it. I havent had any yet as didnt want to waste an appointment, was wondering if you could advise??

Many thanks,
Claire x x x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Claire,

Nice to hear from you  All good with us thanks. Haven't even begun to get my head around planning a second birthday yet   Think I'm sill in denial that they are proper toddlers and won't even be that for much longer. You got things organised for M's birthday? and beyond  can't belive how quickly your pregnancy has gone! Not long now until the twins arrive  

Anyway, questions....

Vicks is fine to use if you need to to try and keep the nose clear. Plenty rest (if possible  ) and lots of fluid will help too. Hope you feel better soon   Gaviscon can be used after eating/meals and at bedtime, try starting with a 10ml dose and increase from there if you need to.

Hope this helps
Lots of love
Maz x


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

aaarrrggghh i know...time really is flying isnt it?? No massive party for M this year, i'll be near enough 37 weeks so didnt want to tempt fate by planning something big. She's having a few little friends round in the morning then were going to the theatre in the afternoon to see Chris and Poy from cbeebies as theyre doing a tour and coming to Lincoln on her bday  The pregnancy has gone far too quickly, i still cant get my head around having 2 more babies! We havent found out the sexes and havent decided on boys names yet...oh and havent packed my hospital bag yet either...i should really get motivated 

Thanks so much for the advice...i'll start sniffing now


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Ummmm.... get your bag packed now Mrs!!!!!  I wasn't sure if you knew the flavours or not, exciting that it'll be a surprise  Can't wait to hear the news (sorry I've been useless these past few months and not been keeping up with birth club chat   ) I'd start thinking of some blue names just in case   Have you see the name threads on the pregnancy chit chat board? Might give you some ideas/inspiration.

Sounds like M will have a fab birthday  , at this age they are still too young to really get it so I'm still trying to keep things low keyish for as long as possible. I'm sure you'll all enjoy the theatre  L loves 'show me, show me' too  I took her to see Andy from Cbeebies last year at the Edinburgh festival and she had a ball, so planing to book more for this summer too. Bet M will have a blast  

Take care C   Speak soon
Maz x


----------

